# Ασύρματα Δίκτυα σε όλη την Ελλάδα > Στερεά/Κεντρική Ελλάδα/Εύβοια > Ασύρματο Δίκτυο Εύβοιας >  EWN#159 - bilkats, Αυλίδα

## bilkats

παρακαλώ εάν υπάρχει κάποιος στην περιοχή της Αυλίδας που να μπορεί να με βοηθήσει να εγκαταστήσω AP . Είμαι σε ψηλό σημείο και έχω οπτική επαφή με Χαλκίδα , Εύβοια , Ωρωπό και Πάρνηθα . Θα βγάλω σχετικές φωτογραφίες.
Ευχαριστώ εκ των προτέρων

----------


## socrates

Καλώς τον στην παρέα μας!

Μίλα με τον Παναγιώτη (liousis) ή τον Βασίλη (PIT) που είναι κοντά στην περιοχή σου και μπορούν να σε βοηθήσουν σε ότι χρειαστείς.

----------


## liousis

Γειά σου γείτονα.Από ότι βλέπω είσαι προς την τοποθεσία ¨Καλό Πηγάδι¨και σε ψηλό μάλιστα σημείο.
Όποτε θέλεις μπορούμε να μιλήσουμε από κοντά.
Σου στέλνω με pm το τηλέφωνό μου και όποτε θέλεις τηλεφώνησέ μου.

Φιλικά...
Παναγιώτης...

----------


## PIT

Γεια σου φιλε μου!!! καλως ηρθες στην κοινοτητα μας!!!
Για οτι χρειαστεις ειμαστε εδω και μπορεις να ρωτησεις. Επισης μπορεις να ερθεις στην συναντηση μας την Κυριακη να γνωριστουμε και να τα πουμε απο κοντα!! Μιλα με τον Παναγιωτη(liousis) για να σε κατατοπισει.

Και παλι καλως ηρθες!!

----------


## neo4

Μεγαλωνει η παρεα και αυτο ειναι καλο!!!  ::  
Καλως ηρθες στην κοινοτητα  ::

----------


## sv1bjr

Καλώς μας ήλθες.

Είσαι πολύ τυχερός γιατί έχεις κοντά σου τον Πάνο και θα κερδίσεις πάρα πολλά από την εμπειρία του.

Πάνο σχεδιάστε κατά τον καλύτερο τρόπο την διασύνδεση με τον bilkats σε σχέση με την ευρύτερη εξάπλωση του δικτύου στην περιοχή.

Καλή επιτυχία

----------


## bilkats

καλώς σας βρήκα όλους, έχω ήδη μιλήσει με τον Παναγιώτη και θα βρεθούμε εντός των ημερών για να συζητήσουμε.

----------


## liousis

Eχτές το πρωί ο bilkats o pit και εγώ στήσαμε τον κόμβο. 
Για αρχή παίζει μια omni 12db και στον ιστό μένουν δύο πιάτα ορφανά...
Δυστυχώς το link liousis-bilkats δεν είναι δυνατόν να πραγματοποιηθεί γιατί μας κόβει ένας λόφος στα 300m περίππου...(Αναρωτιέμαι πως έγινε κάτι τέτοιο...αφού τόσο καιρό όλα μου πάνε καλά,εδώ χάλασε ανάθεμα με...  ::  )
΄
'Ενα πρόχειρο scan μέσω του mikrotik και ενός πιάτου 1m με αφρικάνικο feeder έδειξε το ap του openhaimer2 με -62db καθώς επίσης και το ap του Thelaz (ewn#2) με -89db.
Θεωρώ ότι το link openhaimer2-bilkats βγαίνει πολύ εύκολα.Το κακό βέβαια είναι ότι τόσο ο bilkats όσο ο & openhaimer είναι ασύνδετοι,οπότε είναι ένα link χωρίς ουσία για αρχή,εφόσον εγώ δεν μπόρεσα να βοηθήσω κανένα από τους δύο (..ρε να μην μου κάθετε ούτε άνα link...  ::  ).

Υ.Γ:Βασίλη (bilkats) με όλο τον σεβασμό πόσταρα εγώ πρώτος...  ::  
(...θεώρησα σωστό ότι όσο πιο γρήγορα ποστάρουμε τόσο το καλύτερο.)

----------


## PIT

Βασιλη αντε καλορίζικος και σε λιγο καιρο και συνδεδεμενος στο δυκτιο  ::   ::

----------


## socrates

Αυξάνεστε και πληθύνεστε!  ::

----------


## sv1bjr

> Αυξάνεστε και πληθύνεστε!


Και κατακυριεύσετε τον Νότιο Ευοϊκό και Εύβοια.....

----------


## bilkats

Το δίκτυο αναμφισβήτητα θα αναπτυχθεί και θα κατακυριεύσει κάθε σημείο οχι μόνο της Εύβοιας αλλά όλης της χώρας αφού, οι άνθρωποι που ασχολούνται με αυτό έχουν πραγματικά υψηλό αίσθημα αλληλεγγύης και προσφέρουν εθελοντικά τις γνώσεις που έχουν αποκτήσει και τον πολύτιμο χρόνο τους!!!.
Αισθάνομαι την ανάγκη να ευχαριστήσω απο καρδιάς τον Πάνο και τον Βασίλη για όσα έκαναν το Σάββατο(δηλαδή τα πάντα) και να ευχηθώ να πάνε όλα καλά και να μας βγαίνουν τα links όπως τα θέλουμε. Η προσπάθεια φυσικά θα συνεχιστεί....

----------


## liousis

> Δυστυχώς το link liousis-bilkats δεν είναι δυνατόν να πραγματοποιηθεί γιατί μας κόβει ένας λόφος στα 300m περίππου...


Να και η απόδειξη...

----------


## neo4

Δυστυχως δεν τα καταφερα να παραστω και εγω στις εργασιες σας το Σαββατο  ::  
Καλοριζικος Βασιλη και συντομα να βγει και το link  ::

----------

